# Don't Sound Good!



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't Sound Good!


What is the niose i am hearing? When i crack the trottle open and then let off it sounds as if i am coming out of gear, then it will catch again, seems to be doing this is low gear. my gear box going out?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

.......:thinking: only in low? The way they are designed it wont really jump out of gear...


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

oh boy does it grind for a second


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

only when i'm letting off the throttle too.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Better check the shifter adjustment or for looseness. If it doesn't go fully into a gear, the angle the gears have will naturaly try push away from each other and cause "pop-out". This is also ripping off the gear edges too and may cause it to pop out even if in all the way if allowed to do it too many times.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

do you mean it free wheels? like with no engine breaking?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^^^Yes to a sort it starts to free wheel and is grinding....That trade is looking better


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i would check the shifter linkage


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

brute650i said:


> i would check the shifter linkage


^ i third that


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i guess it don't mater now because you traded


----------

